# DroppedP51 Name This Car



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't been on this forum in quite a while and I love all the cars DroppedP51 has. So, when I brought this one back home my first thought was he'd reconize it. I bought it in 1976 with 14k on it and drove it for a couple years getting the odometer up to 50K. A synchro went in the trans so I parked it. In the 80's I traded it to my uncle, and he just gave it back to me. Take a guess as to year and make, then I'll tell you what it is. The plan is to put a 1956 De Soto 330ci Hemi in it. Dropped, I'd love to have that 392 IH of yours, Joe.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jun 12, 2010)

mk 2 zodiac english ford They also made a zephyr version less trim options etc, The mk 2 had two body styles highline and lowline , we also had ute versions here sort of an elcamino type thing


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2010)

That was quick, it's a 58 Zodiac. Most people stateside guess a Studabaker or DE Soto. My first real job was mowing lawns for a lanscaper in Wash. DC. One of our customers gave it to my boss, and he sold it to me for $100. I had a lot of fun with it in the late 70's and always wanted to street rod it. For a small car it has a giant engine compartment. I've heard they make a kit to put a 5.0 Ford motor in them. A friend gave me a 56 De Soto with a 330 Hemi in it, so that's what it's getting. The other cool thing is for the little skinny tires it has, the rear wheel wells are 13 inches deep. It looks like it will be a fairly easy drive train transplant, Joe.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jun 12, 2010)

tudor not factory ute factory they also made a convertable


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2010)

Well considering it says " Kodiak" right on the thing I would think that is what is is. I swear i saw it on CL.


----------

